# Medtronic infusion sets....



## ohitsnicola (Jun 6, 2017)

You may have seen my previous posts in regards to Cannula's....I emailed INPUT in regards to that and a few other things...and they got back to me. They mentioned asking for 30-45 degree sets?? Do medtronic even do them?? Or am I miss reading?? x


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 6, 2017)

Have always used the Quick-sets without any probs. Good luck. If you go on there web site on orders it will tell you all the gadgets that you can get


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 6, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Have always used the Quick-sets without any probs. Good luck. If you go on there web site on orders it will tell you all the gadgets that you can get


Let me go have a look! I've got the Mio at the moment and have used the Sure T too.....
just done a set change and it's itchy!!!


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 6, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Have always used the Quick-sets without any probs. Good luck. If you go on there web site on orders it will tell you all the gadgets that you can get


Ahhhhh there's two that I haven't tried...the new Mio 30, the quick sets and the silhouette! x


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 6, 2017)

I read there email wrong lol "I'd consider asking the new diabetes team to get samples of Silhouettes and show you how to insert them. They go in at a 30-45-degree angle." hahaha


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 6, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> Ahhhhh there's two that I haven't tried...the new Mio 30, the quick sets and the silhouette! x


I work on building sites with lots going on. (lots to get bumped on) I just need something that is stuck good without probs. Good luck cos there are a few different ones.


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 6, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> I work on building sites with lots going on. (lots to get bumped on) I just need something that is stuck good without probs. Good luck cos there are a few different ones.


I wasn't aware of the other ones! haha! Thank you!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 6, 2017)

I use angled sets and get on with them fine, be aware though you have to insert them manually.


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 6, 2017)

That's ok...as long as they don't hurt!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jun 6, 2017)

What benefit does an angled canulla bring exactly...?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 6, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I use angled sets and get on with them fine, be aware though you have to insert them manually.


Not for Medtronic Sue (though you can if you want to, of course!)

The Silhouette has an re-usable inserter with a push-button on the end. The Mio-30s come in a little pod thing which includes a self-serter.


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 6, 2017)

novorapidboi26 said:


> What benefit does an angled canulla bring exactly...?


You're on here too!! haha!! Spoken to you a few times on the other forum haha!


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 6, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Not for Medtronic Sue (though you can if you want to, of course!)
> 
> The Silhouette has an re-usable inserter with a push-button on the end. The Mio-30s come in a little pod thing which includes a self-serter.


The same as the Mio's now then!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 6, 2017)

novorapidboi26 said:


> What benefit does an angled canulla bring exactly...?


I had terrible trouble with Quicksets in my first year of pumping. They would frequently fail, every couple of weeks at one point. Complete nightmare, with rampant BGs out of nowhere, which then settled down as soon as a new set was put in. Nearly made me give up on pumps altogether.

Many of them would kink after they had been inserted, so the insulin didn't get through properly. They would come out with the cannula bent at 90-degrees half way up (can't be like this on insertion because the needle goes through).

Angled sets don't seem to get squashed in the same way. I've had almost no failures since I switched to angled.


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 6, 2017)

That's the current issue I have now with the mio's!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jun 6, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I had terrible trouble with Quicksets in my first year of pumping. They would frequently fail, every couple of weeks at one point. Complete nightmare, with rampant BGs out of nowhere, which then settled down as soon as a new set was put in. Nearly made me give up on pumps altogether.
> 
> Many of them would kink after they had been inserted, so the insulin didn't get through properly. They would come out with the cannula bent at 90-degrees half way up (can't be like this on insertion because the needle goes through).
> 
> Angled sets don't seem to get squashed in the same way. I've had almost no failures since I switched to angled.



Interesting....so the angle maybe changes the way the cannula tube is loaded when in the subcutaneous tissue....


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jun 6, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> You're on here too!! haha!! Spoken to you a few times on the other forum haha!



I'm everywhere.......lol....

only here and there these days...


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 6, 2017)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I'm everywhere.......lol....
> 
> only here and there these days...


haha i dont really go on the other forum much!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 6, 2017)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Interesting....so the angle maybe changes the way the cannula tube is loaded when in the subcutaneous tissue....


I don't know. My guess was that it might make it easier to slide along whatever it is (muscle?) rather than going in at 90-degrees.


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 6, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I don't know. My guess was that it might make it easier to slide along whatever it is (muscle?) rather than going in at 90-degrees.


Just had a look on medtronic....apparently it's to help it go through tighter abdominal tissue!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 6, 2017)

ohitsnicola said:


> Just had a look on medtronic....apparently it's to help it go through tighter abdominal tissue!



I don't think I've got any .....

Actually we all have - but whether it's in the top centimetre in my case, seems doubtful to me other than above bones ......


----------

